# Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2



## Kipcha (Jul 15, 2011)

I went to a midnight showing for this film last night and WOW, talk about going out with a bang! This movie is freaking awesome and completely deserves the major hype it is getting (Take this with a grain of salt, I'm a potter fanatic!).

They changed quite a bit from the books BUT it was all rather small, petty stuff and really wasn't a big deal, even improving scenes in some parts.

Death scenes were brutal in a lot of places and I will admit, I had the tears flowing in some parts. There were some things that were so brutal I couldn't hardly believe I was seeing them in a Potter film.

Snape's scenes were just... Wow. Just wow. Not a favorite character of mine but... Wow.

Anyways, anyone else seen it? What did you think?


----------



## Holly11 (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw it last night too! I'm not really picky about what they change in any movie, so I've liked them all! I loved Snape's part, they did a really good job with that! And all the fight scenes. So intense and exciting!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 15, 2011)

We were going to see it today, but, had a dental emergency to take care of instead. RATS!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going on Sunday and really looking forward to it. I'm glad I read all the books before seeing the movies though. I'm thinking after this one I might re-read the books and have a movie marathon once this is out on DVD.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 15, 2011)

I was going to go see it today but got there too late and the tickets for all the showings are booked out. I have been watching all the movies and started reading the books again in preparation. I haven't gotten to the deathly hallows book again yet. I honestly can barely remember the book I read it so long ago. I will go see it tomorrow. I don't want to spoil it for everyone, but do they put in the part ay the end when Harry is older and married?  I really hope they haven't left that out.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 15, 2011)

I just saw it. The one major thing I am disappointed about is that they cut the whole back story of Dumbledore. That and what Harry did with the Elder Wand. Otherwise it was Totally Awesome. I did not see it in 3D (and get Harry Potter 3D glasses), but it was still good. It is a very serious movie with only a few spots that are lighter. There were times when you don't want to make a sound as it is so quiet in the movie. I was tearing up with Snape's story


----------



## LadyKat (Jul 15, 2011)

I just got home from it and loved it. I saw it in 3D but apparently my theater did not the special glasses.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Jul 19, 2011)

*I could really type forever about how much I loved it. *

*Snape has always been a favorite of mine and I didn't expect his death to be as great as it was. The scene definitely exceeded my expectations. However, I personally have always been uneased by grown men crying. I don't think it's wimpy at all but it just makes me feel uncomfortable, you know? Like I've seen my dad and brother cry and I didn't like it. *

*So, seeing Alan Rickman (love him!) cry in his death scene and "The Prince's Tale" scene (that's the chapter title in the book), it was just so emotional and raw. I'm not lying when I say that I literally bawled my eyes out. *

*I am an absolute nerd, sorry. Harry Potter was my childhood. I read the first book when I was8 back in 1999 and have been watching the movies since I was 11. To see it end was just weird. I definitely need to see this movie again, because it was partly in shock about the whole "end" aspect of it. And I totally missed the Oliver Wood cameo!*

*I also have to give lots of credit to Maggie Smith who was undergoing chemotherapy while filming parts 1 and 2. *


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 19, 2011)

Finally got to see it today--IMAX and 3-D--just awesome even if some thing were omitted. Can't wait til I can get my own. Well worth going to see. And I didn't give any of the plot away. Cudos to Alan Rickman, by Grapthar's Hammer!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 19, 2011)

I saw it a few days ago, I loved it! So sad to see it end though, Harry Potter was a big part of my childhood, I can remember going to see the first one when I was around 7  I think I will definitely go see it again, I have some friends who haven't seen it yet I can go with. I didn't cry, but I was close to it at the beginning, you know when the title comes up, because I always get excited at that part when seeing a new hp film in the cinema. Also when Snape died, when Tonks, Remus and one of the twins died and at the end. I was with my Dad and brothers so I kept back the tears lol! I need to read the book again because I feel like I had forgotten most of it and it was coming back to me during the film, haven't read it since it came out.

I loved Snape during this film! I almost wish Lily had picked Snape over James lol! Can't say I'm a big fan of James. I do wish they had went into Dumbledore's background in the film, for those who didn't read the books, they didn't really explain how he had supposedly given up on Ariana as his brother said. All in all I think it was a great ending and I'm glad it finished off so well. I'll be making sure to keep my HP DVDs and books for my future kids, they'll be fans whether they like it or not!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw it a few days ago, I loved it. I've also grown up with Harry Potter. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone came out 10 years ago now. :shock: I was only 9! I remember going to see it so well, it doesn't feel like that long ago at all. I remember starting to read the books when I was about 7, I'm so sad it's all over now. 

They definitely made the right decision making it into two parts, I think the second part could have been longer though tbh.. guess it was quite intense. I cried a lot at it, at the memory scenes especially - when Snape saw Lily dead - that was the most sad part, they did the scenes so well. Also when we saw Fred and Tonks and Remus, and when Harry went into the forest... 

A few parts annoyed me - didn't what he did with the Elder Wand, agree that it would have been nice if the had went into the Dumbledore and Grindlewald stuff but do understand that it would have taken up a lot of time. Felt the scene with Helena Ravenclaw could have been a lot better too. I'm going to read the book again and I'm sure I will find lots more things haha but no on the whole it was a great film and that's coming from someone who didn't think much of quite a few of the films.


----------



## kuniklos (Jul 20, 2011)

I will seeing it later this week with my fiancee. We wanted to wait for the hype of the first week to go away before getting tickets. Plus we're both lazy about pre-ordering ticket.  We are looking forward to it!


----------



## Holly11 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Katmais_mommy wrote: *


> *And I totally missed the Oliver Wood cameo!*



Wait, Oliver Wood was in it?:shock: When? I completely missed that! I didn't even know he was supposed to be in it.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 20, 2011)

I wish it was a bit longer too. I didn't know before I went how long it was going to be and it seemed to be over like a flash. I kind of liked it at the same time though, because it was really action packed and I didn't feel like it was dragging on like I did with part 1. I've started to re read the books since I haven't looked at them in years.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Jul 20, 2011)

Holly11 wrote:


> *Katmais_mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Â
> ...




Yup, I didn't see it at all but MuggleCast (#1 Harry Potter podcast) held a live discussion at the Harry Potter theme park and there was a short talk about Oliver Wood in it. 

Also, I really wish Peeves made an appearance at least once in the entire movie series. He was awesome in the book.


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 21, 2011)

Loved it! May be my favorite one yet. I just wish it had been longer. I might go see it again this weekend. :biggrin2:


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm going again to see it tomorrow!


----------



## MagPie (Jul 23, 2011)

I saw it opening night. I thought it was ok. I did however was seated between two Potter fanatics who would get upset every time the movie was different from the book. Which if you've seen the movie there are quite a few differences. Really when I watch a movie I hate when people talk during it or try to talk to me. I get really absorbed and focused. May be why I thought it was only ok. Tho I always do cry when Harry calls his mom and dad and others to come with him when he goes to Voldamort.

On the way out tho a friend goes "oh I remember reading the first book when I was 8." Wow I felt old when she said that haha.


----------



## MagPie (Jul 23, 2011)

sorry double post.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 23, 2011)

It was funny to see how people of all ages love Harry Potter. When I went we had to queue up outside for awhile because the cinema wasn't open yet, and I over heard a woman from California talking about how she had booked her ticket in advance and she has read all the books, and she was 60+. Then in there I saw a woman who must have been close to 80. Then there were kids around 5 years of age. Most films only appeal to certain age groups, so it's cool to see how many different kinds of people love it.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Jul 25, 2011)

Love, Love LOVED the movies. Of course the books are so much better, except for #3 where I liked the movie better than the book - how about that? I didn't like what Harry did with the Elder wand either and I would have liked them to mention that Harry already had one of them - and that not all invisibility cloakes are like his. I could go on, I'm a real nerd when it comes to HP.

I started reading them when the 4th one came out and the news mentioned that kids were lined up waiting for this book to go on sale. I read 1 through 4 in a few days. And had to wait patiently for the rest. I bought them in both French & English and read them both multiple times - the English I'd re-read each time a book or movie came out.

My daughter started her love of reading because of these books. she read #1 and then devoured the rest of the series and now she's a bookworm like me - going through 12 books in 2 weeks (big bricks too)

Man I could talk Potter forever... I have all the DVDs but when the last one comes out, I'm buying the whole series in BluRay


----------

